# Hello from Mexico!



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, I´m so excited to be here in specktra! I´m a MAC addict since 1995 but reading specktra makes me enjoy more my passion for makeup.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi how are you? what part of Mexico?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! I´m from baja california.


----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra!!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!  Hope to see you around the site!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome! Baja California is one of the only areas of Mexico I haven't been to... I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## berryrachel (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow so you've been into makeup a long time cool! Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryrachel* 

 
_Wow so you've been into makeup a long time cool! Welcome!_

 
Yes! I started into Mac in 1995, since I bought my first Mac lipstick....Paramount


----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Welcome! Baja California is one of the only areas of Mexico I haven't been to... I bet it's beautiful._

 
Thank you! 
Baja California is beautiful and HOT!! You will be welcome if you come to visit us!


----------



## fintia (Mar 28, 2009)

hola!!! Welcome!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been into MAC since the 90s as well - glad to have you join us!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello!  I'll bet you have some fantastic dc'd colors!  Hope to see more posts from you.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome to here!


----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I've been into MAC since the 90s as well - glad to have you join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you, I bought my first Mac item in a trip to San Francisco because in that time there was the only Mac close to town (almost 12 hours driving!)


----------



## Exotica (Mar 28, 2009)

hello from australia and welcome to specktra!


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome! I'm mexican also, I'm from laredo but currently live in Irapuato...

Have fun!


----------

